# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  للحفظ: منظومة أبي اسحاق الألبيري (مهمة جدا لطالب العلم)

## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فإن منظومة الفقيه أبي إسحاق الألبيري في نصيحته لولده  

منظومة تقطر حكما..
 فلقد أودع فيها من اللآلئ والجواهر والدرر ما تنبهر منها العقول...
وحسبك أن تقرأ منها أولها لتعلم صدق قولي..
وأعلم أن الكثير قد سبق وأن قرأ فيها , ولكن حقها أكبر من ذلك.
نعم إن حقها الاستظهار أو الحفظ لكي تجدها دائما معك في حلك وترحالك أينما ذهبت...
فلقد سبكها _ رحمه الله_ سبكا حسنا عجيبا.
وإني لأعرف من إذا شرع في قرائتها سالت الدموع على خديه , وإني لأسمع نحيبه.؟!
لذلك كله حاولت تصحيح المنظومة قدرالمستطاع :  اعتماد على ما في  ديوانه مع تصحيح مافي الديوان من الخطأ والتحريف_وهو كثير_ اعتمادا على نسخة أخرى مطبوعة :


وهذا أوان الشروع في المقصود:

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

تفت فؤادك الأيام فتا ... وتنحت جسمك الساعات نحتا 
وتدعوك المنون دعاء صدق ... ألا يا صاح أنت أريد أنتا 
أراك تحب عرسا ذات خدر ... أبت طلاقها الأكياس بتا 
تنام الدهر ويحك في غطيط ... بها حتى إذا مت انتبهتا فكم ذا أنت مخدوع وحتى ... متى لا ترعوي عنها وحتى 
أبا بكر دعوتك لو أجبتا ... إلى ما فيه حظك لو عقلتا 
إلى علم تكون به إماما ... مطاعا إن نهيت وإن أمرتا 
ويجلو ما بعينك من عشاها ... ويهديك الطريق إذا ضللتا 
وتحمل منه في ناديك تاجا ... ويكسوك الجمال إذاعريتا
ينالك نفعه ما دمت حيا ... ويبقى ذخره لك إن ذهبتا 
هو العضب المهند(1) ليس ينبو(2) ... تصيب به مقاتل من أردتا
وكنز لا تخاف عليه لصا ... خفيف الحمل يوجد حيث كنتا 
يزيد بكثرة الإنفاق منه ... وينقص أن به كفا شددتا 
فلو قد ذقت من حلواه طعما ... لآثرتالتعلم واجتهدتا 
ولم يشغلك عنه هوى مطاع ... ولا دنيا بزخرفها فتنتا 
ولا ألهاك عنه أنيق روض ... ولا خدر بزينتهاكلفتا 
فقوت الروح أرواح المعاني ... وليس بأن طعمت ولا شربتا
فواظبه وخذ بالجد فيه ... فإن أعطاكه الله انتفعتا
وإن أوتيت فيه طويل باع ... وقال الناس إنك قد علمتا
فلا تأمن سؤال الله عنه ... بتوبيخ علمت فهل عملتا ؟
فرأس العلم تقوى الله حقا ... وليس بأن يقال لقد رأستا 
وأفضل ثوبك الإحسان لكن ... نرى ثوب الإسادة قد لبستا 
إذا ما لم يفدك العلم خيرا ... فخير منه أن لو قد جهلتا 
وإن ألقاك فهمك في مهاو ... فليتك ثم ليتك ما فهمتا 
ستجنى من ثمار العجز جهلا ... وتصغر في العيون إذا كبرتا 
وتفقد إن جهلت وأنت باق ... وتواجد إن علمت وقد فقدتا
وتذكر قولتي لك بعد حين ... إذا حقا بها يوما عملتا
وإن أهملتها ونبذت نصحا ... وملت إلى حطام قد جمعتا
لسوف تعض من ندم عليها ... وما تغني الندامة إن ندمتا 
إذا أبصرت صحبك في سماء ... قد ارتفعوا عليك وقد سفلتا  
*********            ****       *********
فراجعها ودع عنك الهوينا ... فما بالبطء تدرك ما طلبنا 
ولا تختل بمالك واله عنه ... فليس المال إلا ما علمتا 
وليس لجاهل في الناس مغن... ولو مُلك العراق له تأتى 
سينطق عنك علمك في ملاء ... ويكتب عنك يوما إن كتمتا 
وما يغنيك تشييد المباني ... إذا بالجهل نفسك قد هدمتا 
جعلتا المال فوق العلم جهلا ... لعمرك في القضية ما عدلتا 
وبينهما بنص الوحي بون ... ستعلمه إذا طه قرأتا 
لئن رفع الغنى لواء مال ... لأنت لواء علمك قد رفعتا 
وإن جلس الغنى على الحشايا ... لأنت على الكواكب قد جلستا 
وإن ركب الجياد مسومات ... لأنت على الكواكب قد جلستا
وإن ركب الجياد مسومات ... لأنت مناهج التقوى ركبتا
ومهما افتض أبكار الغواني ... فكم بكر من الحكم افتضضتا 
وليس يضرك الإقتار شيئا ... إذا ما أنت ربك قد عرفتا 
فماذا عنده لك من جميل ... إذا بفناء طاعته أنختا 
فقابل بالقبول لنصح قولي ... فإن أعرضت عنه فقد خسرتا 
وإن راعيته قولا وفعلا ... وتاجرت الإله به ربحتا 
فليست هذه الدنيا بشيء ... تسؤوك حقبة وتسر وقتا 
وغايتها إذا فكرت فيها ... كفيئك أو كحلمك إن حلمتا 
سجنت بها وأنت لها محب... فكيف تحب ما فيه سجنتا 
وتطعمك الطعام وعن قريب ... ستطعم منك ما منها طعمتا 
وتعرى إن لبست بها ثيابا ... وتكسى إن ملابسها خلعتا 
وتشهد كل يوم دفن خل ... كأنك لا تراد لما شهدتا 
ولم تخلق لتعمرها ولكن ... لتعبرها فجد لما خلقتا 
وإن هدمت فزدها أنت هدما ... وحصن أمر دينك ما استطعتا 
ولا تحزن على ما فات منها ... إذا ما أنت في أخراك فزتا 
فليس بنافع ما نلت منها ... من الفاني إذا الباقي حرمتا 
ولا تضحك مع السفهاء لهوا ... فإنك سوف تبكي إن ضحكتا 
وكيف لك السرور وأنت رهن ... ولا تدري أتفدى أم غللتا 
وسل من ربك التوفيق فيها ... وأخلص في السؤال إذا سألتا 
وناد إذا سجدت له اعترافا ... بما ناداه ذو النون بن متى 
ولازم بابه قرعا عساه ... سيفتح بابه لك إن قرعتا 
وأكثر ذكره في الأرض دأبا ... لتذكر في السماء إذا ذَكَرتا 
ولا تقل الصبا فيه مجال ... وفكر كم صغير قد دفنتا  

****** **** ******* 
وقل : يا نصيحي بل أنت أولى ... بنصحك لو لفعلك قد نظرتا 
تقطعني على التفريط لوما ... وبالتفريط دهرك قد قطعتا 
وفي صغري تخوفني المنايا ... وماتدري بحالك حيث شختا 
وكنت مع الصبا أهدى سبيلا ... فما لك بعد شيبك قد نكستا 
وها أنا لم أخض بحر الخطايا ... كما قد خُضته حتى غرقتا 
ولم أشرب حميا(3) أم دفر ... وأنت شربتها حتى سكرتا 
ولم أحلل بواد فيه ظلم ... وأنت حللت فيه وانتهكتا
ولم أنشأبعصر فيه نفع ... وأنت نشأت فيه وما انتفعتا 
لقد صاحبت أعلاما كبارا ... ولم أرك اقتديت بمن صحبتا 
وناداك الكتاب فلم تجبه ... ونبهك المشيب فما انتبهتا 
ويقبح بالفتى فعل التصابي ... وأقبح منه شيخ قد تفتى 
ونفسك ذم لا تذمم سواها ... لعيب فهي أجدر من ذممتا 
فأنت أحق بالتفنيد مني ... ولو كنت اللبيب لما نطقتا 
فلو بكت الدما عيناك خوفا ... لذنبك لم أقل لك: قد أمنتا 
ومن لك بالأمان وأنت عبد ... أمرت فما ائتمرت ولا أطعتا 
ثقلت من الذنوب ولست تخشى ... لجهلك أن تخف إذا وزنتا 
وتشفق للمصر على المعاصي ... وترحمه ونفسك ما رحمتا 
رجعت القهقرى وخطبت عشوا(4) ... لعمرك لو وصلت لما رجعتا 
ولو وافيت ربك دون ذنب ... وناقشك الحساب إذن هلكتا 
ولم يظلمك في عمل ولكن ... عسير أن تقوم بما حملتا
ولو قد جئت يوم الحشر فردا... وأبصرت المنازل فيه شتى 
لأعظمت الندامة فيه لهفا ... على ما في حياتك قد اضعتا 
تفر من الهجير وتتقيه ... فهلا عن جهنم قد فررتا 
ولست تطيق أهونها عذابا ... ولو كنت الحديد بها لذبتا 
ولا تنكر فإن الأمر جد ... وليس كما حسبت ولا ظننتا 
أبا بكر كشف أقل عيبي ... وأكثره ومعظمه سترتا 
فقل ما شئت في من المخازي ... وضاعفها فأنك قد صدقتا 
ومهما عبتني فلفرط علمي ... بباطنتي كأنك قد مدحتا 
فلا ترض المعايب فهو عار ... عظيم يورث المحبوب مقتا 
ويهوي بالوجيه من الثريا ... ويبدله مكان الفوق تحتا 
كما الطاعاتتبدلك الدراري ... وتجعلك القريب وإن بعدتا 
وتنشر عنك في الدنيا جميلا ... فتلفى البر فيها حيث كنتا 
وتمشي في مناكبها عزيزا ... وتجني الحمد مما قد غرستا 
وأنت الآن لم تعرف بعيب ... ولا دنست ثوبك مذ نشأتا 
ولا سابقت في ميدان زور ... ولا أوضعت فيه ولا خببتا (5)
فإن لم تنأ عنه نشبت فيه ... ومن لك بالخلاص إذا نشبتا 
تدنس ما تطهر منك حتى ... كأنك قبل ذلك ما طهرتا 
وصرت أسير ذنبك في وثاق ... وكيف لك الفكاك وقد أُسرتا  

************** **** **************** 
فخف أبناء جنسك واخش منهم ... كما تخشى الضراغم والسبنتى (6)
وخالطهم وزائلهم حذارا ... وكن كالسامري إذا لمستا 
وإن جهلوا فقل سلامٌ ... لعلك سوف تسلم إن فعلتا 
ومن لك بالسلامة في زمان ... تنالُ العِصمَ إلا إن عُصمتا 
ولا تلبث بحي فيه ضيم ... يميت القلب إلا إن كُبِلتا 
وغرب فالتغرب فيه خير ... وشرق إن بريقك قد شرقتا 
فليس الزهد في الدنيا خمولا ... لأنت بها الأمير إذا زهدتا
ولو فوق الأمير تكون فيها ... سموا وأفتخارا كنت أنتا 
فإن فارقتها وخرجت منها ... إلى دار السلام فقد سلمتا 
وإن أكرمتها ونظرت فيها ... بإجلال فنفسك قد أهنتا 
جمعت لك النصائح فامتثلها ... حياتك فهي أفضل ما امتثلتا 
وطولت العتاب وزدت فيه ... لأنك في البطالة قد أطلتا 
ولا يغررك تقصيري وسهوي ... وخذ بوصيتي لك إن رشدتا 
وقد اردفتها ستا حسانا ... وكانت قبل ذا مائة وستا
وصل على تمام الرسل ربي... وعترته الكريمة ما ذكرتا
× × × ×
ــــــــــــــ
(1):المهند : السيف المصنوع من الحديد.
(2): نبا السيف: إذا لم يعمل في الضريبة.
(3): الحميا: الخمر, الدفر: النتن, ومنه قيل للدنيا: أم دفر,ا هـ.
(4):العشواء : الناقة التي لا تبصر ما أمامها.
(5):خب: ضرب في العدو.
(6): الجرئ والنمر ا.هـ

----------


## الورقات

إيـه لقد صدقت يا أخي ! إنها لمؤثرةٌ مبكية !

وللفائدة .. أمورٌ أربعة :

* قال الشمراني حفظه الله في جامعه للمتون العلمية ( ص88) :
ولا أعرف اسماً خاصاً لهذه القصيدة ، وإنما سماها الناس بأسماء مختلفة كـ " القصيدة التائية " ، و "وصية ناصح " ، و "الحث على طلب العلم " . اهـ   زدتُ : و "قصيدة الألبيري "  و " قصيدة التوبة" .

* ألحق الشيخ حسن المشاط رحمه الله بتقريراته على البيقونية هذه المنظومة ، وعلق عليها تعليقاً مختصرا ، وكذا د. محمد رضوان الداية قام بالتعليق عليها في تحقيقة لديوان الألبيري صاحب القصيدة .

*  قام الأخ الفاضل طه محمد عبدالرحمن بتسجيل هذه القصيدة بصوته http://khayma.com/tajweed/qmoton.htm ( الرقاق رقم 2) 

*  ديوان الألبيري 
http://www.adab.com/modules.php?name...id=153&start=0

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

بارك الله فيكم, بالفعل إنها قصيدة نافعه لطالب العلم, ولقد رأيتها بين يدي الكثير من طالبات العلم يتواصين بحفظها.
أحسن الله إليكم.
.

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
(تنبيه)
وإن جهلوا فقل سلام.
طالعت أحد النسخ وفيها:
وإن جهلوا عليك فقل سلام. 
فلعلها هي الصواب

----------


## الورقات

أي نعم .. فالبيت منكسر بدونها 

وهي كذا عندي في الجامع للمتون للشمراني  : " وإن جَهِلوا عليك فقل سلامٌ "  فلعلها سقطت من أخونا سهواً .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذه القصيدة ,,

أخي اسجد سهو ٍ لخطأك , ابتسامة

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

عفوا 

هل يوجد قراءة هذه القصيدة ؟ هل يوجد من أنشدها ؟

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

نعم..أنشدها الشيخ محمد العريفي  بمايقارب الخمسة عشر بيت .

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

الإخوان الكرام:
*الورقات
بارك الله فيك وفي إضافتك.


*عالمة المستقبل
بارك الله فيك

*أبوإسماعيل الهروي 
نفع الله بك
وبالفعل فالبيت منكسر, ونسيت إصلاحه.


*أبوهمام البرقاوي
نفع الله بك
وأبشر بما طلبت.




وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> عفوا 
> 
> هل يوجد قراءة هذه القصيدة ؟ هل يوجد من أنشدها ؟
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/taha/elperry.mp3

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد ابراهيم النجدي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك
ورحم الله الشيخ ابو اسحاق الالبيري واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ابن أبي زيد

جزاكم الله خيرا 
هل يوجد شرح للقصيدة صوتي أو مكتوب

----------


## هدير

هذا جزء من شرح منظومة الألبيري للشيخ عبد المحسن بن محمد القاسم

http://www.archive.org/download/kasim-albiri/1.rm
http://www.archive.org/download/kasim-albiri/2.rm

----------


## هدير

وصية الألبيري لإبنه في طلب العلم بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي 



http://www.safeshare.tv/w/WNyBtYivoI

----------


## أبو الليثى

> أي نعم .. فالبيت منكسر بدونها 
> 
> وهي كذا عندي في الجامع للمتون للشمراني  : " وإن جَهِلوا عليك فقل سلامٌ "  فلعلها سقطت من أخونا سهواً .


الصواب : من أخينا ، لعله سبق قلم .

----------


## شاكرتبسة

من هنا طبعة للمنظومة
https://ia601007.us.archive.org/9/it...iya_albiri.pdf

----------


## محمد الباز

*وهذه القصيدة قالها الفقيهُ الزَّاهدُ أبو إسحاق إبراهيمُ بنُ مَسعُود الإلبيريّ $ يخاطب فيها أبا بكر ويعاتبه ويحاوره ، وكان أبو بكر قد ذكر بعض معايب أبي إسحاق , وبلغه ما قال . فعمد أبو إسحاق لكتابة هذه القصيدة لبسط آرائه في العلم والتقوى والتوبة ونبذ الدنيا, وإشارة إلى مقالة أبي بكر فيه, وتجاوزاً لها في الوقت نفسه، وقد اختلط الحديث بين توجيه أبي بكر, والحديث عن النفس , من منطلق لوم الذات, وتضخيم الهفوات , وإعلان الخضوع المطلق لله تعالى، فقام أبو إسحاق بمناصحة أبي بكر وتذكريه بدلاً من توبيخه، وهذا من جميل فضله ونبله $ حتى قال له:*
*« أَبَا بَكْرٍ » كَشَفْتَ أَقَلَّ عَيْبِي       وَأَكْثَرَهُ وَمُعْظَمَهُ سَتَرْتَا*
*فَقُلْ مَا شِئْتَ فِيَّ مِنَ الْمَخَازِي      وَضَاعِفْهَا فَإِنَّكَ قَدْ صَدَقْتَا*
*وَمَهْمَا عِبْتَنِي فَلِفَرْطِ عِلْمِي           بِبَاطِنِهِ كَأَنَّكَ قَدْ مَدَحْتَا*

----------

